# Cedar savage



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rare and Demonized and feared U.P. CEDAR SAVAGE . the most Ferocious of all Cedar Swamp critters:wink2:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like an albino Wookie!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you have one of your old poodle mixes mounted or something?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yepper---Them thar CEDAR SAVAGE sure is mean critters. The feller that done kilt him is sure luckier than a hog in akerns to be alive.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That..... or that raccoon catching man who shimmies up a tree to shake em out for his dogs to learn on. I am not sure who is tuffer ?

AB10...did you take him durring the winter season ? I noticed his coat had changed over.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

He was the OLDEST one I ever KILT


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

With that back looking feature I would say you would need a custom made stretcher!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Where do I sign up for a guided hunt ??


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

You need to get into the Darkest,Deepest,Dirtest, U.P. Cedar Swamp around NEW BERRY, I hear thats where the last one lives. Its about a 6 month hunt. the Guide works at the State Hospital, His last Hunter got LOST. They say if'en you can survive the skitters,ticks and the cedar snakes, YOU may get your trophy. The guide's name--E'no Lakennneannmaki from Paradise mi:hunter: Hope you succeed in your quest


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> You need to get into the Darkest,Deepest,Dirtest, U.P. Cedar Swamp around NEW BERRY, I hear thats where the last one lives. Its about a 6 month hunt. the Guide works at the State Hospital, His last Hunter got LOST. They say if'en you can survive the skitters,ticks and the cedar snakes, YOU may get your trophy. The guide's name--E'no Lakennneannmaki from Paradise mi:hunter: Hope you succeed in your quest


No wonder his last client got lost, his guide gave him a broken compass and gps without batteries.

As for ticks and snakes I think I will take my sled and go in the winter. Perhaps I might cross his tracks if I do I will set a leg snare check it daily. If I use Amy Sue perhaps I can lure him into SB10's cabin and lock the door ??


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Buddy--







---But you can have the CEDAR SAVAGE ALL TO YOUR SELF I'm heading out WEST come Winter:razz:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Awww here I was looking for a cat or two also .


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think its kin to the snipe of hunting lore, but kinda like a ground owl with teeth and a beard!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like my ex's mother !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* The Cedar Savage comes from a Deer Azz upside down --The tail is his Beard LOL-------svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I killed that terror's uncle a while back.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* By gully You sure did--Nice Trophy ----Must of been a Flat Lander Troll species LOL---------- :help:* had to Glen LOL---------------------------------------------------nice job on that one Glen---------


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't take any credit for it. My friend, Nick Saade, did the work. Man's got a heck of an imagination.


----------

